
Ask HN: What if an employer simply never lets you purchase your options? - buf
I&#x27;ve been an employee of a number of startups. I&#x27;ve bought options quite a few times.<p>This last startup I worked for always had excuses to not give us the 409a information. After 1.5 years, for other reasons, I felt it was time to move on.<p>60 days has gone by, and I&#x27;ve been emailing, but no options have come to exercise. I&#x27;ve only got 30 more days as it  is mentioned in my contract.<p>Is there anything that can legally be done?
======
trcollinson
Ask a simple question, get a simple answer. Get a lawyer immediately and have
them file. There are a number of infractions here. How you use those
infractions to your best interest in a civil law case will be best decided by
a competent lawyer. I would imagine you could get a consultation rather
quickly on this one.

Also, it would be in your best interest to keep all documentation and call 2 -
3 laws to get a good feel for what they will do on the case.

------
dethswatch
You have a contract- what's a lawyer say about it?

